# Squiggy and his...Boy parts. Help?



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I know for sure my Squiggy is a boy, and I'm just wondering if theres anything I should expect from him like spraying or something? I don't really know what hedgehogs do when they reach maturity. So far he acts like a normal hedgehog. :lol: He eats regularly, runs like a madman, poops are normal, and he doesnt seem to have any physical abnormalities. But I have heard of male hedgies having "boy time"  and not quite sure what that means. Help out a semi-clueless pog mom please!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

"boy time" just means that your little male hedgie will masterbate when the hormones kick in. Some do it in private and some will do it at the very last time you want them to, like when you have little kids admiring him or when your in-laws are over, etc. Harvey was really good about doing it in his cage and hedgie bag. I didn't even know he did it until we went to the vet. I wrapped him in an old t-shirt that I put in his cage and put him in his carrier. When I brought him out and unwrapped him, I saw all of the stains and was completely embarrassed! The first time I saw him do it, he was arching his back and tucking his head down, like my cat does when she's going to have a hair ball. I picked him up and saw the "whole thing". YIKES!!  I wish I spoke hedgehog so I could tell him the facts of life. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Boy time is masturbating.  Sumo does it every night, right on schedule. But at least he doesn't show off like Snarf always did. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Some will be modest and others not so much but it will happen, some slow down at it as they grow and some don't from what I understand


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the explanations. Um, when do they usually start doing that? I don't think he has done it yet, but if he has he is very secretive. What age do they start sexually maturing? Squiggy is 2 and I really cant tell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Males are sexually active as early as 5 or 6 weeks idk when they decide boy time exactly


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

This is why I got a girl! I guess some people just can't handle hormones...I'm one of them!
There's nothing else I can say, though, that hasn't been mentioned already...so it seems like he's either not interested or very discreet! If he's two, he may have just lost the urge, too.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Rainy said:


> "boy time" just means that your little male hedgie will masterbate when the hormones kick in. Some do it in private and some will do it at the very last time you want them to, like when you have little kids admiring him or when your in-laws are over, etc.


OMG bahahahahahaha


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

:shock: I've been wondering how I would deal with this particular situation. I'm just hoping that the little guy I'm adopting in a few weeks will be discreet about his "boy time". I guess it's only natural... :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I read a brief snippet about this on the Hedgehog Wiki site before getting Carlos, saying some male hedgehogs do it frequently, and some not at all. 

I have never seen, nor found any evidence of, my little guy doing that... and he just passed the one-year mark. I imagine if Squiggy is two, and you haven't had to see/deal with it yet, then you proaaabably don't have much to worry about. Probably.

Then again, you never know. :lol: This iiiis boy stuff we're talking about :roll:

But in the scenario he does do it, or start doing it, it doesn't seem like a big deal or something bothersome... like, say, the foul odor of an intact male cat's spray x_x 

And, it doesn't sound like it has any ill effects on their health or well-being, either xD
It's not like he's gonna start stinking really bad and get a mohawk and a noisy motorcycle and a spiky leather jacket and do petty crimes around the city :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> And, it doesn't sound like it has any ill effects on their health or well-being, either xD
> It's not like he's gonna start stinking really bad and get a mohawk and a noisy motorcycle and a spiky leather jacket and do petty crimes around the city :lol:


 :lol:

I take it as a sign of good health in my three boys, one of whom is ill right now. In fact I knew about what was happening in his hidey house but never got the privilege of seeing it happen until recently when he is too tired to bother hiding.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha, well I dont think Squiggy is much of a badboy in regards to that :lol: But thanks for all your comments and advice


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeremiah had "boy time" when he was outside today. Kind of unsettling to watch, but a boys gotta do what a boys gotta do, I guess.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Well it seems like hes not interested in his uh, sexual awakening  since I haven caught him doing that or seen him with stains or fur clumps. So Squiggy put my fears to rest himself :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Well it seems like hes not interested in his uh, sexual awakening  since I haven caught him doing that or seen him with stains or fur clumps. So Squiggy put my fears to rest himself :lol:


I read a lot of them stop around two years which is roughly 35 1/2 yr-old human years


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> SquiggyTheHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > Well it seems like hes not interested in his uh, sexual awakening  since I haven caught him doing that or seen him with stains or fur clumps. So Squiggy put my fears to rest himself :lol:
> ...


35 1/2? Wow! That means my little baby is getting pretty old! XD


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Where in the world did you read that they are supposed to stop or decrease their frequency? I need to share that webpage with my next boy and wish someone would have told those that have passed on. Most of mine became less apt to hide what they were doing as they got older. I never saw Turtle do this as a youngster, but I would say around 3 he had no qualms about taking care of business while snuggled on my lap. Cooper would even do it while laying in my hand, in the bath (he really loved bath time), on my shoulder...


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my, sounds like Cooper was entirely unabashed by taking care of himself with you :lol: Well as long as I dont see him doing it, Squiggy can help himself all he wants.


----------

